# Guitar lesson: Four Pedal Licks



## Mark Barron (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey, guitarists! Looking for something new to practice during the long weekend? 

You might have heard about "pedal tones" used in composition, where there's a constant, unchanging note under or over the progression. I like to use this idea melodically when I'm putting together solos. Here are four licks inspired by this concept that you can incorporate into your own music!


----------

